
Facebook Places & Keeping up with the Joneses - joshuacc
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/facebook-places-keeping-up-with-the-joneses/
======
gasull
Isn't this keeping-up-with-the-Joneses a second nature of all social media,
not just Facebook places?

